# Park City, UT - fischer plow electrical problems



## wildfire3373 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello, I plow for a fire district and we have a plow that will work fine then out of no where you go to use a function on the plow controller there is a click sound from the engine compartment then our CB radio and the plow controller will shut off. I have replaced the plow solenoid and that seemed to fix it for a bit. now the problem has gotten worse. any ideas?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wheres the plow wire tapped into under the dash?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Check the fuse that was tapped into first as @dieselss said, then check the connections at the battery


----------



## wildfire3373 (Jan 24, 2020)

all the connections look good. the solenoids have been replaced. Has anyone had a pump motor cause an electrical problem? or a controller?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

wildfire3373 said:


> all the connections look good. the solenoids have been replaced. Has anyone had a pump motor cause an electrical problem? or a controller?


What ignition fuse did you find was being used?


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

wildfire3373 said:


> Hello, I plow for a fire district and we have a plow that will work fine then out of no where you go to use a function on the plow controller there is a click sound from the engine compartment then our CB radio and the plow controller will shut off. I have replaced the plow solenoid and that seemed to fix it for a bit. now the problem has gotten worse. any ideas?


What year, make and model truck is this on?
What year, make and model plow?


----------



## wildfire3373 (Jan 24, 2020)

i dont know exactly what fuse it is on. it is a 2006 ford f350


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

wildfire3373 said:


> i dont know exactly what fuse it is on. it is a 2006 ford f350


K. Follow the wire. See what # fuse it is. Open the truck owners manual to the page showing all the fuses. See what the description says.

While you are doing that, see if the CB is connected to the same ignition circuit.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## wildfire3373 (Jan 24, 2020)

thanks. i will try this for now. get back to you later this week


----------

